# making your own circle hooks



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried bending lighter wire j-hooks into circle hooks? The reason I ask is because I realize if i want to start learning to fish fr sheepshead in SC, I must use circle hooks by law.

I also assume a circle hook is defined as hook where the re-curved point forms at 90 degree angle or less.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sheepshead will straighten light wire hooks and why would make your own when you can buy them just as cheap


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Diddo............... Why??????


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I would not consider them cheap when they go for 50-75 cents per hook unit price. Also, I am talking about bronze baitholder hooks with recurved barbs. I believe the line will snap before they straighten (using 12 pound test main line).


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

IMO, if you buy a hook for $.50 and catch 10 fish on that hook, you havent lost anything.. but i've made one out of 260lb manlin wire before for catfish/bass and it did work


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Nope. 

Plus any bending of the hook is sure to cause mental fatigue.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Where are you buying hooks?
I buy mine in bulk and snell my own.
Hooks are the cheepest things you can get.
If I catch an Eel just cut the line and rehook.


----------

